# List your top 10 manga's of all time.



## Tempproxy (May 25, 2009)

Ok guys state your top 10 manga's of all time, all genres allowed. Please please please lets try and respect each others rankings and opinions, if you think someone?s list is flawed rather than go lol noob or you fail feel free to ask them in a simpler manner why so and so might be ranked so high. Remember some people are more knowledgeable than others so don?t freak out if people put Naruto or even Bleach as their number 1 as they might not have read a lot of series. Ok so with all that said please rate the greatest manga's you have ever read from 1-10.


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

hm..

ok let's start.

1. GTO
2. Dragonball 
3. Slam Dunk
4. Hajime no Ippo
5. Vagabond
6. One Piece
7. Rorouni Kenshin
8. Koukou Debut
9. Death Note
10. Sailor Moon


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 25, 2009)

let's see 

1. One Piece 
2. Bleach
3. Dragonball
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Gantz
6. Vegabond
7. Hellsing
8. Blade of the Immortal 
9. Naruto 
10. D.Gray-Man


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 25, 2009)

1. Beck
2. Adventure Boys
3. H2
4. One Piece
5. Touch
6. Mx0
7. 20th Century Boys
8. Rurouni Kenshin
9. Skip Beat!
10. Cross Game


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2009)

Bleach 
Naruto
KHR
FairyTail
Inuyasha
Skip Beat
Sailor Moon
Goong
Absolute Boyfriend
Pichi Pichi Pitch


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

Manhoe Sexeh Negima
Keep on Vibrating 
Desire Climax
To Love Ru
Daa Daa Daa
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!
Kodomo no Jikan
Absolute Boyfriend
Fruit's Basket
Monster

^ Now try to find the *vary bad* manga which doesn't belong in there


----------



## Kizaru (May 25, 2009)

> Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!



What's this one about?


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

> *Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!
> 
> Plot Summary*: When a Doctor makes the highly controversial decision to save a boy's life over the mayor's, it leads to the loss of almost everything he holds dear. His fiance, his career, his social standing. The only thing he keeps is his own feeling of self worth, knowing that he did the right thing in saving the boy, who came in first. Yet even that is threatened when he begins to learn that nothing is as it originally appeared. A trail of bloodshed pointing to the seemingly innocent child leaves him questioning even his beliefs. Whether, in the end, all lives are ever truly equal.



That's what it's about dude


----------



## p-lou (May 25, 2009)

sounds gay


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

very                    .


----------



## Kizaru (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like another cliche manga



> Junior High student Nao's brother complex is so strong, it's almost at the point of i*c*st. She's determined to make her brother, High School student Shuusuke, see her as a woman. So determined, that she goes as far as going into his room to throw away all his non-i*c*st related porn. But as she's looking for his porno stash, she finds a photo album... and she's not in any of his childhood pictures. What is going on? (Source: MangaUpdates)



Now this is a much better description.

What is going on? I simply can't wait to find out. *goes off to read*


----------



## I (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to NHK

Sundome

Higurashi when they cry

Real

Slamdunk

Dark Metro

Chibi Vampire

Black Lagoon

Case closed

Zombie Powder


----------



## El Torero (May 25, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Dragon Ball
4. Death Note
5. Gintama
6. Naruto
7. HunterxHunter
8. Detective Conan
9. Kekkaishi
10. Tutor Hitman reborn


----------



## Aburamushi (May 25, 2009)

20th Century Boys
Pluto
Battle Royale
Berserk
Death Note
Zetman
Basilisk
Eden
Soul Eater
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi


----------



## Hagen (May 25, 2009)

here we go again


GTO 

Battle Royale

Berserk

Slam Dunk

Rurouni Kenshin

HSDK

Zetman

Death Note

JJBA 

Hajime no Ippo 





Eldritch Gall said:


> Manhoe Sexeh Negima
> Keep on Vibrating
> Desire Climax
> To Love Ru
> ...


just when i was gonna praise your taste in manga you ruined it with that shiet


----------



## Akatora (May 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how I'd rank em anymore

every manga I seem to like also seem to have something that wouldn't make em quallify for being a good number 1

let's just mention a couple I really like


1) Trinity Blood (Novels are still better)
2) Ginga Nagareboshi Gin (disappointing sequall)
3) Full Metal Panic 
4) Mx0 (it just had to be cut -_- )
5) Bleach (had potential to more)
6) Death Note 
7) Bakkuman
8) Zombie Powder
9) Pretty Face
10) Psyren


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2009)

Berserk
Bastard!
One Piece
Dragonball
Fullmetal Alchemist
Death Note
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Great Teacher Onizuka
Yuu Yuu Hakusho
HunterxHunter


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. Ichi the Killer
2. Hajime no Ippo
3. Battle Royale
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Pluto
6. Vagabond
7. Gantz
8. Dragonball
9. Death Note
10. Katekyou Hitman Reborn!


----------



## angieness (May 25, 2009)

Yes I am a fan of Urasawa

1.Monster
2.20th Century Boys
3.Pluto
4.Phoenix
5.Beck
6.Berserk
7.Dragonball
8.Saikano
9.Genshiken
10.Azumanga Daioh

honorable mentions: Drifting Classroom, Nausicaa, Apollo's Song, Paradise Kiss

shonen manga that I love regardless of their cheesiness and occasional meh story arcs: Hajime no Ippo, Naruto, Flame of Recca

that about covers it


----------



## Vaz (May 25, 2009)

Beck.

( In no particular order )


----------



## I (May 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I'm not sure how I'd rank em anymore
> 
> every manga I seem to like also seem to have something that wouldn't make em quallify for being a good number 1
> 
> ...



Pretty Face is a really good one


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm ...

One Piece
HSDK
Mx0
Touch
Ranma 1/2
Hajime no ippo
Vinland Saga
Reborn
Detective Conan
Dragonball

in no particular order ...


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

1.  One Piece
2.  Berserk
3.  20th Century Boys
4.  Monster
5.  Naruto
6.  I''s
7.  Ranma 1/2
8.  Death Note
9.  Slam Dunk
10. Eyeshield 21

I'd gladly accept some good recommendations based on my list.


----------



## Akatora (May 25, 2009)

I said:


> Pretty Face is a really good one



I prefeered Mx0 to it, but Pretty face had more of a conclusion than Mx0


I'd like for Jump to make more series the size they did Pretty Face( I do remember some complaining about the ending, though the way I recall it it was alright)


----------



## The Doctor (May 25, 2009)

original thread is original


----------



## p-lou (May 25, 2009)

ain't it though?


----------



## Kizaru (May 25, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i see what you did there



he didn't fool me, if it has oniichan in the title is has to have some sort of i*c*st!!1


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Manhoe Sexeh Negima
> *Keep on Vibrating *
> Desire Climax
> To Love Ru
> ...


You should try to read that one. It's not what you think it is.


----------



## Hagen (May 26, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> 1.  One Piece
> 2.  Berserk
> 3.  20th Century Boys
> 4.  Monster
> ...



Most of them = shit , compared to GTO

Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are "just inferior" compared to GTO

and yeah, you shall read GTO

Best manga ever made by a far, far margin. so far its not even funny


----------



## Batman (May 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> Most of them = shit , compared to GTO
> 
> Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are "just inferior" compared to GTO
> 
> ...


can i have a bite of your hyperbole sandwich?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> Most of them = shit , compared to GTO
> 
> Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are "just inferior" compared to GTO
> 
> ...


Ill never understand this great appeal for GTO

its good but that last arc was way to drawn out

also it reminds me to much of rookies which i find better so yeah


----------



## Hagen (May 26, 2009)

Batman said:


> can i have a bite of your hyperbole sandwich?


meh

GTO is to manga what Pele is to football, what Ali is to boxing etc. The best evar. simple as that


its flawless

perfect in every single aspect

the only thing you could possibly complain about GTO is that it ended

it has no peers

it cant be compared 

its in a category of its own


seriously, manga should be divided in two categories: GTO and the rest


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> Most of them = shit , compared to GTO
> 
> Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are "just inferior" compared to GTO
> 
> ...



i hope there isn't too much fanboism in you talking but I'll definitely check out GTO.


----------



## LipLipDK (May 26, 2009)

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.Battle Royale
4.Death Note
5.Dragon Ball
6.One Piece
7.Bakuman
8.Samurai Deeper Kyo
9.Claymore
10. Love Hina
!!


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 26, 2009)

1.One Piece
2.ROOKIES
3.Full Metal Alchemist
4.BECK
5.Slam Dunk
6.Dragon Ball
7.Yu yu Hakusho
8.Hajime no Ippo
9.Houshin Engi
10. Naruto (well, half of it  )

i keep changing the order evertime a forum got a thread like this, so except the top five it's not in the particular order


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

HXH thread #3 or 4

hey guys I disapprove the lack of HXH mentions


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2009)

Um GTO is good, one of the best even but Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are all more interesting, more ambitious as manga's. And the last arc was really drawn out.


----------



## angieness (May 26, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> 1.  One Piece
> 2.  Berserk
> 3.  20th Century Boys
> 4.  Monster
> ...



Since you also like Urasawa, I recommend checking out Pluto, Master Keaton, and Yawara! all are really good. Hajime no Ippo is really good, while it may seem like a daunting task making it through the 800+ chapters it goes pretty fast. Claymore is pretty good, while it's not AMAZING some people describe it as Berserk with girls but that's not really an accurate description at all. But hey swords+girls+demons+blood is good. Maison Ikkoku is my favorite of Rumiko Takahashi's and I highly recommend it since you're a Ranma fan.


----------



## stardust (May 26, 2009)

#1. Tokyo Babylon
#2. X
#3. NANA
#4. xxxHOLiC
#5. Hourou Musuko
#6. Clover
#7. Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
#8. Cardcaptor Sakura
#9. Battle Royale
#10. Let Dai


----------



## The Imp (May 26, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> HXH thread #3 or 4
> 
> hey guys I disapprove the lack of HXH mentions



I'll fix that.

1. HxH
2. HxH
3. HxH
4. HxH
5. HxH
6. HxH
7. HxH
8. HxH
9. HxH
10. HxH


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

u tell him kurono


----------



## Danchou (May 26, 2009)

- 20th Century Boys
- Akira
- Anything by Jiro Matsumoto
- Berserk
- Blade of the Immortal
- Dangu
- Death Note
- Eden
- Hellsing
- Hunter x Hunter
- Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
- Naruto
- One Piece
- Samurai Deeper Kyo
- Sidooh

At the moment, that's my top 15 of favorite manga.


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

replace dem all 2 hxh and we mite forgive u


----------



## shadowlords (May 26, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Shin Angyo Onshi
3. Gantz
4. Liar Game
5. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
6. 20th Century boys
7. Slam Dunk
8. Worst
9. Hunter x Hunter
10. Zetman


----------



## The Imp (May 26, 2009)

Ive heard some good things about Shin Angyo Onshi, but never read it, i might pick it up later.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2009)

gantz
vagabond
tenjou tenge
FMA
naruto
air gear
DBZ
d. gray-man
fairy tail
veritas
bakuman
trinity blood


----------



## Berry (May 26, 2009)

- Appleseed    
- Vagabond
- Monster
- One Piece
- Blade of the Immortal
- Slam Dunk

Only six


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2009)

> Ive heard some good things about Shin Angyo Onshi, but never read it, i might pick it up later.



Its amazing, read it now.


----------



## Fran (May 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its amazing, read it now.



My all time favourite manga. It's so emotionally intense, like 16 pent-up orgasms waiting to go loose at once. Incredible storytelling, gorgeous art, fantastically  characters, and tragic heroines, the epitome of Manwha manliness.

I must create a small list for now:

-Claymore

-HxH

-Shin Angyo Onshi

-FMA

-GTO

-20th CB

-Monster

-My Barbaric Girlfriend [lol, love this pek]


----------



## Vix (May 26, 2009)

GTO
NANA
Moe Kare
Skip Beat
Tail of the Moon
Fruits Basket
Goong
Bitter Virgin
Ai Yori Aoshi
Basilisk
I'm a sucker for shojo


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 27, 2009)

gto
tenjou tenge
bleach
veritas
rosario to vampire
samurai deeper kyo


----------



## shadowlords (May 27, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Ive heard some good things about Shin Angyo Onshi, but never read it, i *will* pick it up *now*.



FIXED! Seriously get started right now. You will not regret it!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2009)

Read SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NOW!!!!!!!!!! If you're just curious as to the contents of it though, just spoil yourself a little and read chapter 48. Chapter 48 is just GODLY.

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. D.Gray Man
3. Yu Yu Hakusho
4. One Piece
5. Chrno Crusade
6. Rave Master
7. Shaman King
8. Negima
9. Trinity Blood
10. FullMetal Alchemist


----------



## Fran (May 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Read SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NOW!!!!!!!!!! If you're just curious as to the contents of it though, just spoil yourself a little and read chapter 48. Chapter 48 is just GODLY.
> 
> 1. Shin Angyo Onshi
> 2. D.Gray Man
> ...



Yeah, 48 was good. I would recommend jumping straight to 42 though, and looking at the incredible slaughter and bloodfest that comes with the fall of the Hwalbindang. 

I need to pick up a comedy series to counter the tears.


----------



## rubbereruben (May 27, 2009)

1. Berserk
2. One Piece
3. 20th Century boys
4. FullMetal Alchemist
5. Tenjou Tenge
6. Veritas
7. Hunter x Hunter
8. Naruto
9. Golden Boy
10. Deadman Wonderland


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad to see a lot more HxH in these lists, it is a step in the right direction


----------



## Hagen (May 27, 2009)

^ a step into the right direction would be putting GTO in the top of all lists, as it should be 




Ennoea said:


> Um GTO is good, one of the best even but Berserk, Monster and 20thCB are all more interesting, more ambitious as manga's. And the last arc was really *perfect as the rest of the manga is*


fixed for accuracy 

GTO is the bestest 

Im sure of that because i've read most of the mangas considered as top masterpieces and sacred cows of the genre (berserk, monster, battle royale. lone wolf and cub, 20thCB, BOTM etc) and as great as they are in their own right...still cant hold a candle to the greatness that is GTO


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> ^ a step into the right direction would be putting GTO in the top of all lists, as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see you understand that HxH isn't at that level of manga.

HxH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.GTO

and the last arc of GTO wasn't as great as the earlier arcs.


----------



## rubbereruben (May 27, 2009)

I just read the first 8 chapters of Shin Angyo Onshi and I must admit this manga is going in my top 10 for sure.


----------



## Hagen (May 27, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i see you understand that HxH isn't at that level of manga.
> 
> HxH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.GTO
> 
> and the last arc of GTO wasn't as great as the earlier arcs.


All the mangas i mentioned are masterpieces. HXH is a mere chunnin level manga in comparison

and of course, not worthy of licking GTOs shoes 

GTO is flawless, but even if some arcs were "not as great" as others, they're still, you know, GREAT. 

and since im talking about GTO, i should say *GREAT*

because there's a difference between GREAT in GTO, and great in other mangas

the "less great" arc in GTO is still >>>>>>>>>>>> the best arc of like 90% of the rest of mangas


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2009)

Gokusen>GTO:ho



> All the mangas i mentioned are masterpieces. HXH is a mere chunnin level manga in comparison



God will punish you for this


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Gokusen>GTO:ho



Bleach>GTO:ho


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2009)

> I just read the first 8 chapters of Shin Angyo Onshi and I must admit this manga is going in my top 10 for sure.



Get to Munsu's past, one of the greatest arcs in manga.


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

GTO is academy level when compared with HxH


----------



## Eldritch (May 27, 2009)

man GTO is like negi x jack, good but nowhere near negi x nagi which is godly, aka hxh


----------



## darksage78 (May 27, 2009)

1. I"s
2. Death Note
3. Zetman
4. One Piece
5. Claymore
6. Gantz
7. Ichigo 100%
8. Nana
9. Bakuman
10.Fairytail


----------



## Nuzzie (May 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> its flawless
> 
> perfect in every single aspect
> 
> the only thing you could possibly complain about GTO is that it ended



except for the fact that the only good characters are Onizuka and Danma, sure. The rest of the cast is boring and Onizuka carries the whole damn manga


----------



## Lord Genome (May 27, 2009)

the other half of the manga involves people cutting themselves for no reason


----------



## Harmonie (May 27, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> That's what it's about dude



Wait, what?

That's describing Monster. I'm confused... Because you also have Monster on that list.


----------



## Hagen (May 27, 2009)

^hell no, GTO is full of amazing characters full of depth, many of Onizuka's students are interesting enough to carry on their own manga series like Toroko did, and Onizuka is like the definition of awesomeness 




kurono76767 said:


> Bleach>GTO:ho


HAHAHAHA

In terms of drinks, that'd be like saying urine > a Ch?teau Petrus Bordeaux wine (HXH would be like a Dr.Pepper probably) 

but dont feel bad because of GTO's blatant superiority, there are many great mangas out there, but it can only be a #1 spot, which belongs to GTO aka GGTM (God's Gift To Manga)


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 27, 2009)

angieness said:


> Since you also like Urasawa, I recommend checking out Pluto, Master Keaton, and Yawara! all are really good. Hajime no Ippo is really good, while it may seem like a daunting task making it through the 800+ chapters it goes pretty fast. Claymore is pretty good, while it's not AMAZING some people describe it as Berserk with girls but that's not really an accurate description at all. But hey swords+girls+demons+blood is good. Maison Ikkoku is my favorite of Rumiko Takahashi's and I highly recommend it since you're a Ranma fan.



Thanks a lot for these recommendations, I'll definitely check em out, I'm also excited about Maison Ikkoku.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

My list changes all the time because my memory is just awful. Top two will probably always be there, rest are in no order.

1. Angel Sanctuary
2. Kodomo no Omocha
3. HunterxHunter
4. X
5. GTO
6. Tsubasa
7. Naruto (obligatory!)
8. Fushigi Yuugi (classic )
9. Yotsuba&! 
10. Oh My Goddess! (Probably the series I've been reading for the longest time)


----------



## p0l3r (May 28, 2009)

I read a vast amount of manga heres my list no order =/

1 Berserk
2 shin angyo aoshi
3 one piece
4 claymore
5 Beck
6 Slam dunk
7 kekkaishi
8 Hajime no ippo
9 Deadman Wonderland
10 GTO


----------



## shadowlords (May 28, 2009)

rubbereruben said:


> I just read the first 8 chapters of Shin Angyo Onshi and I must admit this manga is going in my top 10 for sure.



Welcome to the dark side. 

SHIN ANGYO ONSHI WOOO


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2009)

1. Monster
2. Gintama
3. Ai-Ren
4. 20th Century Boys
5. One Piece
6. Violinist of Hameln
7. Fruits Basket
8. Sanctuary
9. Planetes
10. GTO


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 28, 2009)

Well, not easy to do such a list, i will try to put in order of preference 

1. Berserk
2. Vagabond
3. Claymore
4. Basilisk
5. Lone Wolf and Cub
6. Blade of The Imortal
7. Gantz
8. Priest
9. Sanctuary
10. Death Note


----------



## rubbereruben (May 28, 2009)

I don't understand why a lot of people are enjoying Gantz. After I saw Vampires and shit being forced into the storyline, I dropped that shit like a brick. Honestly the storyline is god awful and the characters aren't involving at all. I agree the art is top notch, but that is mostly because it's mostly computer rendered.

C'mon guys is Gantz really that good just because every time the whole manga crew gets slaughtered? I can't agree on that respect.


----------



## seaofjealousy (May 28, 2009)

1. Berserk
2. Lone Wolf and Cub
3.Shin Angyo Oshi
4.Monster
5. Vagabond
6. Blade of The Immortal
7. GTO
9. Gantz
10. HxH

I hate it that there's still 8 more I want to put on the list, it's so hard.


----------



## Trick2 (May 28, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Death Note
4. Gintama
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Samurai Deeper Kyo
7. Basilisk
8. Bakuman
9. Team Medical Dragon
10. Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Shintiko (May 28, 2009)

Okay my favorites off the top of my head.

*20th Century Boys
Monster
Pluto
Berserk
GTO
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vagabond
Death Note
BECK
One Piece*

Yes, I am aware that my list is pretty epic.


----------



## Eldritch (May 28, 2009)

hxh x 10 is better


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> Okay my favorites off the top of my head.
> 
> *20th Century Boys
> Monster
> ...



This guy is doing it right.


----------



## shadowlords (May 29, 2009)

SHIN ANGYO ONSHI AND ONE PIECE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yep that guy is doing it right indeed


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 29, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
3. Pluto
4. Psyren
5. Bakuman
6. Beelzebub
7. Vinland Saga
8. Hunter X Hunter
9. Naruto
10. - 
thts all i've read xD


----------



## Hagen (May 29, 2009)

One Piece and Death Note are high jounin level mangas at best. Very strong but still not Hokage level like Monster or Berserk. GTO would be like God Nin from Hell level


----------



## shadowlords (May 29, 2009)

I don't think Death Note should be high jounin level. If it wasn't for second half of death note maybe but unfortunately Near happened. Rank down to mid chuunin to high chuunin


----------



## Hagen (May 29, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I don't think Death Note should be high jounin level. If it wasn't for second half of death note maybe but unfortunately Near happened. Rank down to mid chuunin to high chuunin


you're probably right. it would have been better if DN had ended with the death of L. everything went downhill after that  

a tokubetsu jounin rank like Genma's would be more suitable


----------



## Shintiko (May 29, 2009)

If it had ended with L's death it would not have been a good ending.  I have no problems with Near or Mello at all.  The only problem with the second half of the series to me is the pacing.


----------



## Tunafish (May 29, 2009)

1. Deadman Wonderland
2. Chrno Crusande
3. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
4. Black Sun Silver Moon
5. Death Note
6. Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
7. .hack//G.U.+
8. Fruits Basket
9. Loveless
10. xxxHolic


----------



## Gatagata (May 30, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Hajime no Ippo
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. Vagabond
5. Naruto
6. Shaman King
7. Claymore
8. Veritas (manhwa)
9. The Breaker (manhwa)
10. Bleach


----------



## God Movement (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm... this is a hard one.

1. DB/Z
2. Yu Yu Hakusho
3. One Piece
4. Hajime No Ippo
5. Veritas
6. Bleach
7. Elfen Lied
8. Bastard!!
9. Berserk
10. Hunter X Hunter

Can't I add more :S


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

In no order

Berserk
HNI
FMA
One Piece
HxH
Monster
20CB
Vinland Saga
Hellsing

Can't think of anything else right now


----------



## Dangotastic (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Naruto
2. Fruits Basket
3. Ouran High Host Club
4. Hellsing
5. Bleach
6. Immortal Rain
7. Absolute Boyfriend
8. Junjo Romantica
9. Gravitation
10. Loveless


----------



## blackness (Jun 16, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> 1. One Piece
> 2. Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
> 3. Pluto
> 4. Psyren
> ...



You seem to have quite the talent at picking great stuff. Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou is especially great.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Vagabond
2. Hunter X Hunter
3. Grappler Baki
4. Vinland Saga
5. AIKI
6. Red eyes
7. Berserk
8. 20th century boys
9. Veritas
10. The Breaker

As you can see. If someone doesnt die ( or at least badly beaten) then they dont make the list

Also plot is a bonus


----------



## Kairi (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Fairy Tail
2. Naruto
3. Skip Beat
4. One Piece
5. Tora Dora
6. Samurai Deeper Kyo
7. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
8. Detective Conan
9. Shaman King
10. The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

Naruto
One Piece
Angel Densetsu
Air Gear
Veritas......

thats all i got


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 16, 2009)

Kairi said:


> 1. Fairy Tail
> 2. Naruto
> *3. Skip Beat*
> 4. One Piece
> ...



I?m kinda relieved not to be the only one with these on the list


----------



## Kairi (Jun 16, 2009)

Ally said:


> I?m kinda relieved not to be the only one with these on the list



Skip Beat, despite being a shoujo, is very good. I mean, i'm a girl too, but I normally can't stand anything that doesn't have action (growing up with DBZ does that to ya). The plot is very good actually, I can see why its the most read shoujo. It actually has some weird stalkerish action, a good deal of romance and to top it off, no trolls. I like coming to a manga like this.

Detective Conan is self-explanatory. The show && book is amazing


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 16, 2009)

Kairi said:


> 1. Fairy Tail
> *2. Naruto
> 3. Skip Beat*
> 4. One Piece
> ...



Bolded = Disgusting. I need to takie you under my wing and introduce you to some GOOD manga

Underline = Generally pretty solid but they should be in a top 10. Top 20 is plenty acceptable but not in a top 10.

Again I need to introduce you to some better manga.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 16, 2009)

Aiki isn't top ten material either though


----------



## Kairi (Jun 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Bolded = Disgusting. I need to takie you under my wing and introduce you to some GOOD manga
> 
> Underline = Generally pretty solid but they should be in a top 10. Top 20 is plenty acceptable but not in a top 10.
> 
> Again I need to introduce you to some better manga.



Go ahead then. I'm open to all manga that isn't shoujo. Skip Beat and Beauty Pop are like, some of my only exceptions, but i'm a girl so acting and hair cutting and transformations appeal to me.

I've always liked Samurai Deeper, good plot. One Piece is good too, I need to catch up. Fairy Tail is very good, though a little too like One Piece. Hitman Reborn is ok, but since i'm in the early stages everything seems like filler. Shaman King is just good.

Naruto is self explanatory, but I would like to put _Mahou Sensei Negima ! _in there if I can.


----------



## robotnik (Jun 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> 1. Vagabond
> 2. Hunter X Hunter
> *3. Grappler Baki*
> 4. Vinland Saga
> ...


Bolded = Disgusting. I need to takie you under my wing and introduce you to some GOOD manga

Underline = Generally pretty solid but they should  be in a top 10. Top 20 is plenty acceptable but not in a top 10.

Again I need to introduce you to some better manga.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 17, 2009)

Berserk
Battle Angel Alita
20th century boys
Pluto
GTO
Slam Dunk
Real
Akira
Ichi the Killer
Golden boy


----------



## Adachi (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have ten yet, but whatever. In no particular order:

Akira
20th Century Boys
One Piece
ES21
Detective Conan
HnI
Dragon Ball


----------



## Felt (Jun 17, 2009)

1. Battle Royale
2. Claymore
3. Death Note
4. Sky High
5. Soul Eater
6. D.Gray-Man
7. Bleach
8. Naruto
9. No Bra ()
10. Fairy Tail


----------



## Jugger (Jun 17, 2009)

1 history strongest diciple kenichi
2 mahou sensei negima
3 fairy tail
4 soul eater
5 great teacher onizuka
6 toriko
7 rave
8 sket dance
9 rurouni kenshin
10 ranma 1/2

this my list fuck you all that say it sucks


----------



## uchihasama (Jun 17, 2009)

Ranma 1/2
Ghost Sweeper Mikami
Naruto
GTO
DNA^2
Slam Dunk
Dragon Ball Z
Rurouni Kenshin
Death Note
Hajime no Ippo (disappointing lately though)


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 17, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Skip Beat, despite being a shoujo, is very good. I mean, i'm a girl too, but I normally can't stand anything that doesn't have action (growing up with DBZ does that to ya).



I´m open for every kind of manga but, to be honest, some contain _too much_ action- at least for me. I just need a good deal of comedy and romance.



> The plot is very good actually, I can see why its the most read shoujo. It actually has some weird stalkerish action, a good deal of romance and to top it off, no trolls. I like coming to a manga like this.



+ It´s pretty hilarious



> Detective Conan is self-explanatory. The show && book is amazing



I have to admit that Conan is kinda going downhill for some time- but it will always be my favourite.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 18, 2009)

Lack of _Beck_ in most lists is nothing short of dissapointing. 
*Spoiler*: _BUT WAIT, THERE IS HOPE_ 






p0l3r said:


> I read a vast amount of manga heres my list no order =/
> 
> 1 Berserk
> 2 shin angyo aoshi
> ...


 


Shintiko said:


> Okay my favorites off the top of my head.
> 
> *20th Century Boys*
> *Monster*
> ...





And yes Shintiko, we're all aware of the epicness you gathered on that list. Spot on, fellow reader.



~Avant~ said:


> Read SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NOW!!!!!!!!!! If you're just curious as to the contents of it though, just spoil yourself a little *and read chapter 48. Chapter 48 is just GODLY.*
> 
> 1. Shin Angyo Onshi
> 2. D.Gray Man
> ...


I'll refrain from asking just _why do _you have D.Gray Man so high on the list because you just introduced me to some pretty good shit. Thank you kind sir, thank you


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

1.Sailor Moon
2.Shugo Chara
3.Dragon Ball
4.One Piece
5.Naruto
6.Death Note
7.Nana
8.Shaman King
9.Akira
10.Chobits


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 19, 2009)

In no order:

Battle Angel Alita
Hokuto no Ken
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Berserk
Bastard!!
Dragonball
Monster
20th Century Boys
REAL
Vagabond

There are quite a lot of other titles just as good as any of those ten though.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 19, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Skip Beat, despite being a shoujo, is very good. I mean, i'm a girl too, but I normally can't stand anything that doesn't have action (growing up with DBZ does that to ya). The plot is very good actually, I can see why its the most read shoujo. It actually has some weird stalkerish action, a good deal of romance and to top it off, no trolls. I like coming to a manga like this.
> 
> Detective Conan is self-explanatory. The show && book is amazing



Eh, the only Shojo I've ever enjoyed was Nana due to it's very good characterization, humor, plot and above all, development.

Stuff like Fruits Basket or Ouran High School Host Club makes me sick though. God they are faggish.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 20, 2009)

It?s called having a different opinion, my friend. Having a different opinion.
(Fruits Basket is awesome. Full stop.)


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a top ten, but I can reccomend Welcome to the NHK.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 20, 2009)

3. NARUTO
4. Bleach
5. Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
6. xxxHolic
2. Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
7. Toradora
8. Soul Eater
1. Eden of the East
9. Spice and Wolf
10. Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Bolded = Disgusting. I need to takie you under my wing and introduce you to some GOOD manga
> 
> Underline = Generally pretty solid but they should be in a top 10. Top 20 is plenty acceptable but not in a top 10.
> 
> Again I need to introduce you to some better manga.



ironic that your on this *naruto* forum


----------



## sharpie (Jun 20, 2009)

Vagabond
Bleach
Naruto
Claymore
Air Gear
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hajime no Ippo

Can't think of anything else..


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 20, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> ironic that your on this *naruto* forum



Not really.

It's just a bad manga


----------



## Jugger (Jun 20, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Eh, the only Shojo I've ever enjoyed was Nana due to it's very good characterization, humor, plot and above all, development.
> 
> Stuff like Fruits Basket or Ouran High School Host Club makes me sick though. God they are faggish.



what nana after reading it 30 chapter i stoped it turned same kind of shit that you see every day in tv after that i haven?t been able to read shojo


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 20, 2009)

Jugger said:


> what nana after reading it 30 chapter i stoped it turned same kind of shit that you see every day in tv after that i haven?t been able to read shojo



It's naturally boring because it's a slice of life manga.

That doesn't mean it's badly written however.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Fullmetal Alchemist
2. Naruto
3. Fairy Tail
4. Bleach
5. One Piece
6. Death Note 
7. Digimon V-Tamer 1 (yea bitches)
8. Shaman King
9. 666 Satan
10. Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Monster
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vagabond
20th Century Boys
REAL
Blade of the Immortal
Welcome to the NHK!
Akira
Ciguatera



Han Solo said:


> It's naturally boring because it's a slice of life manga.



lolwut


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 20, 2009)

What are Welcome to the NHK! and Ciguatera about?

I'm intrigued.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

*Welcome to the NHK!*



> Sato Tatsuhiro is a drug-addled "hikikomori" (a Japanese shut-in) who thinks a sinister organization, NHK (Nihon Hikikomori Kyoukai), is the cause of all his problems! He falls in love with a girl, Misaki, who he thinks is trying to assassinate him, but doesn't know how to talk to her or if he can trust her. The more he stay in his house watching anime porn, reading manga and doing drugs, the harder it is for him to leave. Only Misaki can keep him from rotting away in his own apartment!



It's a lot better than it sounds since the synopsis makes it seem like a generic romance manga that panders to the otaku audience. It's a fairly unique manga that takes a rather generic concept and makes it a lot more fresh and funny. Very dark comedy though.

As for *Ciguatera*, I can't find a synopsis but it also takes a generic concept of "lame guy hooks up with hot girl" and makes it a lot better. Not the best manga but I haven't read manga in such a long time and Ciguatera is the only memorable one that comes to mind.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 20, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> It's naturally boring because it's a slice of life manga.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's badly written however.



i have been able to enjoy shonen version of slice of life but nana feels like copy of basic shit that you see on tv. I started reading becouse that two character same name but it never really used that thing.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 20, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> *Welcome to the NHK!*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot better than it sounds since the synopsis makes it seem like a generic romance manga that panders to the otaku audience. It's a fairly unique manga that takes a rather generic concept and makes it a lot more fresh and funny. Very dark comedy though.



Sounds good actually. Is it philosophical at all? It sounds like the kind of manga that would benefit from being deep and philosophical.



~Shin~ said:


> As for *Ciguatera*, I can't find a synopsis but it also takes a generic concept of "lame guy hooks up with hot girl" and makes it a lot better. Not the best manga but I haven't read manga in such a long time and Ciguatera is the only memorable one that comes to mind.



Well, I'll check them both out if your ranking them along with your other choices.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Sounds good actually. Is it philosophical at all? It sounds like the kind of manga that would benefit from being deep and philosophical.



It's not really that philosophical but it is very psychological. It's more of a brutal analysis of the hikikomori/otaku lifestyle so it really focuses in on the main character's mind and how he perceives the world. 



> Well, I'll check them both out if your ranking them along with your other choices.



I don't know if these 2 are on the same level as the others since I personally view these 2 as a completely different genre than the rest. But, do check them out if you have time.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 20, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> It's not really that philosophical but it is very psychological. It's more of a brutal analysis of the hikikomori/otaku lifestyle so it really focuses in on the main character's mind and how he perceives the world.



Yeah, as long as this is written even somewhat decently I am going to enjoy this manga.

REAL does the ideal of seeing the world through other peoples eyes perfectly. Takahashi's perception of social class always gets me, along with his fear and inability to help himself.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 20, 2009)

1. History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
2. One Piece
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. The World God Only Knows
5. Soul Eater
6. Mahou Sensei Negima
7. Black Cat
8. Vinland Saga
9. Yu-gi-oh! (Oh yeah~)
10. Dragonball

Meh, I don't really have that big of an amount to choose from.
This list could change as every time I start reading a new manga.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 20, 2009)

1) FMA
2)yuyu hakusho
3)death note
4)yugioh 
5)d.gray man
6)naruto
7) skip beat
8)bleach
9)666 satan (hated the ending)
10)claymore


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 6, 2009)

1.One Piece
2.dragon  ball
3.naruto
4.bakuman
5.full metal alchemist
6.Slam dunk
7.yugioh 
8.straw berry 100% 
9.to loveru
10. mysterious girlfriend x 
100. Bleach lol


----------



## Xion (Aug 6, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> 1) FMA
> 2)yuyu hakusho
> 3)death note
> 4)yugioh
> ...



lol you're waaaay off


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2009)

*1.Dragonball z 
2.One piece 
3.Naruto
4.Fullmetal Alchemist 
5.Slam Dunk
6.Eyeshield 21 
7.Hajime No Ippo
8.Katekyo Hitman Reborn
9.Kyo Samurai Deeper
10.Beelzebub*


----------



## Xion (Aug 6, 2009)

Well out of all I have read (very few):

1.) Berserk
2.) Claymore
3.) One Piece
4.) Naruto
5.) Bleach

Experience bitches!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 6, 2009)

best manga imo with Hunter x Hunter being my favourite

Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
Berserk
vagabond
Monster
Death note
HNI
Slam Dunk


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoever was talking about Ciguatera, you win.

For me:

1. Worst
2. Maka-Maka

The rest is in no order

- Ciguatera
- Gantz
- Berserk
- Vinland Saga


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2009)

#1) Slam Dunk!

I can't list the rest as it depends a lot on my mood.



Xion said:


> lol you're waaaay off


How can he be off? That is his list.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 6, 2009)

1. FMA
2. TRC (I am living firmly in denial-land that somehow it will make sense again)
3. Death Note (Mello is the only character I have ever cried over )
4. Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
5. Kuroshitsuji
6. Claymore
7. Skip Beat
8. 07 Ghost
9. Liar Game
10. Fruits Basket


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 7, 2009)

....I'm not seeing a lot of Ghost in the Shell, and I feel I need to bring it up.

It's really, really good.

-Ghost in the Shell
-Yakitate Japan
-Hellsing
-Soul Eater
-Kodomo no Jikan
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Gintama
-Wolf and Spice
-Bleach
-FLCL


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> ironic that your on this *naruto* forum


Dude...50% of the forum don't even read manga, let alone Naruto lol


----------



## kchi55 (Aug 8, 2009)

GTO
Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece
FMA
Death Note
Slam Dunk
Berserk
Vagabond
Soul Eater
Naruto


----------



## Daiyoukai Ramza (Aug 8, 2009)

My top 10 manga are...

1. Historie
2. Berserk
3. Pluto
4. Solanin
5. Until Death Do Us Part
6. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
7. Ichigo 100%
8. Unbalance x Unbalance
9. Parasyte
10. D.Gray-Man

The top three are more or less interchangeable, depending on my mood.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2009)

JJBA
Bastard!!
Devilman
Cromartie High School
20th Century Boys
Hajime no Ippo
Zetman
Houshin Engi
HSDK
Baki the grappler


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

I see someone has a Satan set, I like his Bishie version too.

Anyway in no order"

-Bastard!!
-FMA
-Saint Seiya(Original)
-YYH
-Slam Dunk
-Samurai Deeper Kyo
-Claymore
-Saint Seiya Episode G
-Flame of Recca
-3x3 eyes

Need to read more manga.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 9, 2009)

GTO
Tenjou Tenge
Bleach
Bastard!
Veritas
Air Gear
Veritas
Grappler Baki Series
Rosario to Vampire
ZetMan



in no order


----------



## Litho (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't kill me for being a newb, but:

-Berserk
-Dragonball(Z)
-Death Note
-Fullmetal Alchemist
-----------------------------------
-Naruto
-Holyland
-Variante
-Liar Game
-Suicide Island

in no real order.

On my to read list: HXH and 20th century boys and Monster


----------



## Abigail (Aug 10, 2009)

Bastard!!
JJBA
BAA/BAA:LO
Red Eyes
Vagabond
Houshin Engi
Berserk
Slam Dunk
Monster
FotNS/FotBS


----------



## VoDe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Hellsing
Berserk
Black Lagoon
Death Note
666 Satan
Full Metal Alchemist
Claymore
Naruto
Fairy Tail
Bleach*


----------



## Medusa (Aug 10, 2009)

Berserk
Akira
Blade of the Immortal
Gantz
Eden: It's an Endless World
GTO
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vinland Saga
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Hagen (Aug 10, 2009)

1- GTO
2- The rest


----------



## Shirosaki Isshin (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Historys strongest disciple Kenichi
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. GTO
5. Death Note
6. Rave
7. Hajime no Ippo
8. Rurouni Kenshin


Thats all folks!


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 10, 2009)

1. comic LO
2. comic RIN
3. Kobayashi's work
4. Rio Yanagawa's stuff
5. some megastore volumes

etc etc

do you know what im talking about?


----------



## Lovux The Great (Aug 13, 2009)

*1:* Blade of the Immortal. pek
*2:* Great Teacher Onizuka. 
*3:* Get Backers. 
*4-10:* ... Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Litho (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm changing my list:
1: My Balls
2: My Balls
3: My Balls
4: My Balls
5: My Balls
6: My Balls
7: My Balls
8: My Balls
9: My Balls
10: My Balls

Greatest manga ever.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> I'm changing my list:
> 1: My Balls
> 2: My Balls
> 3: My Balls
> ...



Another one has seen the truth


----------



## majinsharingan (Dec 17, 2009)

In no order other than number 1

1. Zombie Powder
2. s-CRY-ed
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. Mahou Sensei Negima
5. Bleach
6. Naruto
7. Rurouni Kenshin
8. Neon Genesis Evangelion
9. Eureka Seven
10. Death Note


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

1) Bleach
2) Yakitate!! Japan
3) Kure-nai
4) Chaosic Rune
5) Naruto
6) Beezlebub
7) Gamaran
8) Liar Game
9) Gamble Fish
10) Kamen Teacher


----------



## Pringles (Dec 17, 2009)

1Dragonball(Z)
2Death Note
3Fullmetal Alchemis
4Naruto
5Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (Still reading)
6Bleach
7The Breaker
8Get Backers
9Rave Master
10Berserk


----------



## Jay345 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dragon Ball
One Piece
Rurouni Kenshin
Naruto
Full Metal Achemist
Death Note
Inuyasha
Yu-gi-oh!
Shaman King
Bleach


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Berserk
3. Soul Eater
4. Battle Royale
5. Hunter x Hunter
6. Vagabond
7. Bakuman
8. Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
9. Gantz
10. Vinland Saga
that's about all for my list


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 17, 2009)

-Berserk
-Vinland Saga
-One Piece
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Vagabond
-The Breaker
-Hajime No Ipoo
-Claymore
-Pending...
-Pending...


----------



## Toreador (Dec 18, 2009)

This kind of things are hard :/ no particular order below top 2

1. Hunter x Hunter
2. One Piece
Rookies
Houshin Engi
20th Century Boys
Beck
Vinland Saga
Pluto
Slam Dunk

If you ask tomorrow the list will probably be different, cant decide on the last one either.


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

One Piece
Slam Dunk
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Hunter x Hunter
Hokuto no Ken
Dragon Ball
Fullmetal Alchemist
Kinnikuman 
Houshin Engi
Death Note


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 18, 2009)

1) Berserk
2) Vinland/Vagabond ( I can't decide)
3) Until Death Do Us Part
4) Shin Angyo Onshi
5) Hellsing
6) One Piece 
7) The Breaker
8) KHR
9) IDK
10) IDK


----------



## Griever (Dec 18, 2009)

1.Hellsing/Hellsing the Dawn
2.Mahou Sensei Negima
3.Dragonball
4.Claymore
5.Devilman
6.Id
7.The Breaker
8.Shamo
9.lunar legend tsukihime
10.Fate/Stay Night


----------



## Fran (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah I'm glad there's another one of these again, I've changed my listing.


1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. Yotsuba&
3. Monster
4. 20th CB
5. Pluto
6. Hunter x Hunter [FU TOGASHI I shouldn't let your stinkin' manga grace my list ]
7. My Barbaric Girlfriend 
8. Battle Angel Alita/Claymore (Either of these two)
9. GAR ( Teacher Onizuka [GTO]
10. Onani Master Kurosawa. Seriously epic shit.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 20, 2009)

1. Dragonball
2. Naruto
3. FMA
4. Berserk
5. Bastard
6. DOGS Bullets and carnage
7. Bleach
8. D gray man
9. Soul Eater
10. HXH


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 20, 2009)

1.Berserk
2.HXH
3.Vinland Saga
4.Shin Angyo Onshi
5.Battle Royale
6.Hellsing
7.Battle Angel Alita
8.DragonBall
9.JJBA
10.Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Cibo (Dec 20, 2009)

1. Berserk
2. Blame!
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Blade of the Immortal
5. Monster
6. 20th Century Boys
7. Until Death Do Us Part
8. Claymore
9. Jirashin
10. Black Lagoon


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 20, 2009)

*More than ten, in no particular order:*

-_Sanctuary_
-_Blade of the Immortal_
-_Freesia_
-_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_
-_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan_
-_Natsu no Zenjitsu_
-_Bradherley's Coach_
-_Believers_
-_Coelacanth_
-_Sekai no Owari to Yoakemae_
-_20th Century Boys_
-_Abara_
-_Akira_
-_Akumetsu_
-_Dragon Head_
-_Forget-Me-Not_
-_Ghost in the Shell_
-_Solanin_
-_Tropical Citron_
-_Uncivilized Planet_
-_Subarashii Sekai_
-_Arigatou_
-_Bus Hashiru._
-_Fuguruma Memories_
-_Koi Kaze_
-_Sute Neko no Ie_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

dahades said:


> I've only started really getting into manga a few months ago, so this list will probably change once I read more series.
> 
> 1) One Piece
> 2) Ichigo 100%
> ...



Same could be said for One Piece and ichigo 100% theres no need to give ridiculous opinions here


----------



## Jayka (Dec 21, 2009)

Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden
Fullmetal Alchemist
Nana
Death Note
Ouran High School Host Club
Ayashi no Ceres
Fruits Basket
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Naruto
Spiral ~Bonds of Reasoning~


----------



## Dirzzt (Dec 21, 2009)

- Dragonball
- One Piece
- Fullmetal Alchemist
- Hellsing
- Naruto
- Bleach
- Death Note
- Trinity Blood
- Claymore
- Fairy Tail


----------



## Yozora (Dec 21, 2009)

Alive The Final Evolution
Boku to Issho
Dragon Ball
Fairy Tail
Gantz
Homunculus
Naruto
Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge
Smuggler
Until Death Do Us Part
Yamikin Ushijima-kun
Yotsuba&!


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 21, 2009)

Vinland Saga
20th century boys
Shin Angyo Onshi
Real
Naruto
Shamo
Berserk
Akira
Gantz
Battle Angel Alita

Not really in an order, and there's probably a whole lot that I'm forgetting right now, but these came to mind. FMA, DBZ and Vagabond just barely missed the list. Shamo to me just does everything better than Vagabond except for the setting, FMA is pretty good but I never really had any moment where I felt anything like I do with some other mainstream manga, like Naruto. DBZ is more of a nostalgia thing, so if I read it again I'd probably be dissapointed a little. There's also some obvious picks that for some reason just don't do it for me. For example, Claymore, I don't see the appeal, I'm up to date with the manga but everyone looks almost identical and the story has escalated to a mess where it's hard to follow who's where and fighting who.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 21, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> In no order:
> 
> Battle Angel Alita
> Hokuto no Ken
> ...



Haha, my list has changed somewhat by now. In no order:

Lone Wolf and Cub
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Phoenix
Buddha
REAL
Welcome to the NHK
Dr. Slump
Black and White
Battle Angel Alita
Planetes

Edit: Actually fuck both Vagabond and Monster, I'm axing them both for Planetes.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 21, 2009)

In no order:

Shin Angyo Onshi
Berserk
Vinland Saga
FMA
One Piece
Pluto
Monster
Vagabond
20th Century Boys
Bastard!!


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't just do 10:

1.	Battle Angel Alita
2.	GTO
3.	Shin Angyo Onshi
4.	Monster
5.	One Piece 
6.	Hunter x Hunter
7.	Hokuto no Ken
8.	Bakuman
9.	Vinland Saga
10.	Beck
11.	Blade of the Immortal
12.	JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
13.	Yu Yu Hakusho
14.	Flame of Recca
15.	Veritas 
16.	Dogs – Bullets and Carnage
17.	Soul Eater 
18.	Eyeshield 21
19.	Liar Game
20.	Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## louis (Dec 21, 2009)

1. One Piece
2.Psyren
3. Full metal Alchemist
4. The Breaker
5. HunterxHunter
6. Death Note
7. Aries
8. Dragon Ball
9. Vegabond
10.Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Sinthoras (Dec 21, 2009)

Berserk
One Piece
Shin Angyo Onshin
Vinland Saga
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Full Metal Alchemist
Great Teacher Onizuka
Hunter X Hunter 
Death Note


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 16, 2010)

Well heres mine.

1. Gantz
2. Berserk
3. Psyren
4. Needless
5. Dragonball
6. Claymore
7. Tenjou Tenge
8. Ga-Rei
9. Highschool of The Dead
10. Naruto & Bleach


----------



## Cirno (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Monster
2. Majin tantei Nougami Neuro
3. Worst
4. Gantz
5. JJBA
6. Samurai deeper Kyo
7. Soul Eater
8. Vagabond
9. D. Gray-man
10. Great teacher Onizuka, Bastard, YYH


----------



## Tegami (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Vampire Knight
2. Naruto
3. Chibi Vampire
4. Vampire kiss
5. Vampire Kisses (Yes, it differs than the one above)
6. Mademoiselle Butterfly
7. Rosario+Vampire
8. Reload
9. Death Note
10. ... not sure.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2010)

1.Berserk
2.One Piece
3.Hajime no Ipoo
4.Hunter X Hunter
5.FMA
6.Monster
7.20 Century Boys


----------



## KBL (Jan 16, 2010)

1) FullMetal Alchemist
2)Naruto
No order from here
Bleach
Soul Eater
Lost Canvas
One Piece
Vagabond
Fairy Tail
Dragon Ball
Slam dunk

I love all of them...


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2010)

Totitos said:


> JJBA
> Bastard!!
> Battle Angel Alita
> Devilman
> ...


change getta wan


----------



## Teach (Jan 16, 2010)

Vagabond
Vinland Saga
One Piece
HxH
Dragonball


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 16, 2010)

1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


BIG GAP


2. Battle Angel Alita
3. Great Teacher Onizuka
4. Shin Angyo Onshi
5. Monster
6. One Piece
7. Hunter x Hunter
8. Hokuto no Ken
9. Bakuman
10. Vinland Saga


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2010)

1.- One Piece
2.- FMA
3.- Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
4.- Hunter x Hunter
5.- Fairy Tail
6.- Blazer Drive
7.- Air Gear
8.- Naruto
9.- Bleach
10.- Tenjou Tenge
11.- Dragon Ball
12.- Veritas

Sorry they are 12 but DB and Veritas couldnt be out of this and only from 1-5 are in order


----------



## krome (Jan 16, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji
Defense Devil 
Rurouni Kenshin
The Breaker
Bakuman
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Psyren


----------



## valerian (Jan 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> One Piece
> Slam Dunk
> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> Hunter x Hunter
> ...



This list seems to shounen-esque. 

I might make a seinen list.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 16, 2010)

1. One piece
2. Dragonball
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Eyeshield 21
5. Fairy Tail
6. Rurouni Kenshin
7. Shaman King
8. Bleach
9. Get Backers
10. Hellsing


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 16, 2010)

dorohedoro, blade of the immortal, golgo 13(ongoing since 1968!!), Blame!, Akira, SAO, ares(i really like not sure why), manhole, jiraishin and kurosaki corpse delivery service

most have moved me in some way 

honorable mentions (bleach,naruto,hxh,claymore, FMA,biomega,dragonball, gantz,preist, trace,doubt,Eden:it's an endless life,uzimaki,claymore,drifting classroom,parasite,one piece,Alive,bio meat(#11),vagabond,vinland saga,akumetsu,hellsing,black lagoon,psyren)

probably missed other near picks too.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 16, 2010)

Avante said:


> Alive The Final Evolution
> Boku to Issho
> Dragon Ball
> Fairy Tail
> ...



1. Boku to Issho
2. Himizu
3. Naruto
4. NHK ni Youkouso!
5. Yamikin Ushijima-kun
6. 20th Century Boys
7. Negative Happy Chainshaw Edge
8. Smuggler
9.  Homunculus
10. Yotsuba&!
10. Until Death do us apart
10. Fairy Tail
10. Dragon Ball
10. Alive the final evolution
10. Gantz
10. Kanojo o Mamoru 51 no Houhou


----------



## olashorty (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I used to miss these.

1. Yuu Yuu Hakusho
2. Lone Wolf and Cub
3. Angel Sanctuary
4. Flames of Recca
5. Senkaiden Houshin Engi
6. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
7. Mermaid Saga
8. Battle Angel Alita/Gunnm
9. Bastard
10. Berserk/Saiyuki

Lot of honorable mentions. Actually, this list after 6 is probably not incredible accurate, but,


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure if I read that many more than 10, so here are my 10 favorites in no order (since that would take too much time and I'd still be uncertain of which ones I liked the most):

Shin Angyo Onshi
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto (joined here for a reason lol )
Bleach
One Piece
Cardcaptor Sakura
Chobits
Death Note
Liar Game
Uzumaki

That's pretty much all I've read


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 17, 2010)

1. One Piece.
2. Vinland Saga.
3. Monster.
4. 20th Century Boys.
5. Fullmetal Alchemist.
6. Vagabond.
7. Bloody Monday.
8. Soul Eater.

Can't think of the last two.


----------



## aragornmustdie (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Ashita no Joe
2. Slam Dunk
3. Doraemon
4. One Piece
5. Rurouni Kenshin
6. Dragon Ball
7. Tekken Chinmi, the original run was better
8. Vagabond (really tough to get, otherwise I'll rate it much higher)
9. Death Note
10. Meitantei Conan


----------



## Jugger (Jan 18, 2010)

1 history strongest diciple kenichi
2 negima
3 change 123
4 soul eater
5 kurohime
6 toriko
7 vinland saga
8 samurai deeper kyo
9 hunter x hunter
10 rave

thats my list now


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

1) Rookies.
2) Crows/Worst.
3) Vagabond.
4) Slam Dunk.
5) Vinland Saga.
6) Shin Angyo Onshi.
7) Berserk.
8) Ares.
9) Holyland.
10) JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.

In no particular order.


----------



## SuperShuter (May 9, 2010)

1. one piece 
2. berserk 
3. 20th century boys
4. GTO 
5. devilman
6. monster
7. pluto 
8. Hajime no Ippo 
9. vagabond 
10. Gantz 

would put bleach, deathnote and shamo for their first arcs because of their nice art....


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

1. JoJo Bizzare Adventures
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. One piece
4. Pokemon Adventures
5. Samurai Deepers Kyo
6. YuYu Hakusho
7. Dragon Ball
8. Hunter x Hunter
9. Negima
10. Bleach.


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2010)

I haven't read ten mangas I think but here are my top 3:

1. Death Note
2. Wolf's Rain
3. Naruto

Yeah... I need to read more manga


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 9, 2010)

1) Vagabond
2) Monster
3) Blade of the immortal
4) Hajime no Ippo
5)Basara
6) Please save my earth
7) Beelzebub
8) The Breaker
9) Legend of Nereid
10) Fairy tale


----------



## Moon (May 9, 2010)

1). Fullmetal Alchemist
2). Soul Eater
3). One Piece
4). Kekkaishi
5). Hunter x Hunter
6). Beelzebub
7). The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
8). Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
9). Rave (Hard to keep a completed manga high on a list)
10). The Breaker


----------



## darkangelcel (May 9, 2010)

10. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
9. Bokunari Matsuwaru
8. Soul Eater
7. Full Metal alchemist (although I prefer the anime)
6. Reborn
5. Only the ring finger knows
4. Loveless
3. Naruto
2. Death Note
1. Absolute boyfriend (only shoujo that I've truly loved!)


----------



## Winzerd (May 9, 2010)

1♥ Berserk
2♥ 20th Century Boys
3♥ Mushishi
4♥ Slam Dunk
5♥ Shin Angyo Onshi
6♥ Vagabond
7♥ Yotsubato!
8♥ Hunter x Hunter
9♥ Full Metal Alchemist
10♥ Keikkashi


----------



## wstickman (Jun 28, 2010)

1. One Piece
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Hunter X Hunter
4. Rona
5. Death Note
6. Dragonball
7. YuYu Hakusho
8. Fairy Tail
9. Rurouni Kenshin
10. Yugioh


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 28, 2010)

in no particular order:

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
Phoenix
Go Go Monster
Battle Angel Alita
Tekkonkinkreet
GTO
Welcome to the N.H.K.
Shin Angyo Onshi
Old Boy
Katsu!


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

In no particular order...

One Piece
HXH
Berserk
Homunculus
Vagabond
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Vagabond
20th Century Boys

And... that's it. I've read plenty of other manga but none of them deserve to be on this list.


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

1) Naruto 
2) Death Note
3) D.Gray-Man
4) Bleach
5) Kimi ni Todoke
6) Welcome to the N.H.K.
7) Deep Love - Ayu no Monogatari
8) Berserk
9) Mahoromatic
10) Saikano


----------



## Sajin (Jun 28, 2010)

The Legend of Koizumi (best. manga. ever)
Liar Game
Hellsing
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Death Note
Black Lagoon
Pluto
Bleach
Bakuman
Veritas


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 28, 2010)

- Berserk
- One Piece
- Vinland Saga
- Zetman
- Claymore
- Hajime no Ippo


Pending on the rest...


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2010)

*1-2* Slam Dunk & Doraemon (tied)

*3-5*
Rave
Death Note 
Shaman King

*6* Gintama
*7* Naruto
*8* 20th Century Boys

Reserving the last 2 places.

*Honorable mention:* HxH, Bleach, Angel Heart, Samurai Deeper Kyo, Berserk (some of them started out great but went downhill ever since or I stopped reading for some reason)


----------



## Amuro (Jun 30, 2010)

One Piece
Worst/Crows
Berserk
Mushishi
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hokuto no ken
Akira
Hellsing
Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure
Vagabond

changes all the time


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Hokuto no Ken
2. Souten no Ken
...
10. Naruto


----------



## KBL (Jun 30, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> 1) FullMetal Alchemist
> 2)Naruto
> No order from here
> Bleach
> ...



Hmm I need to change some things.

*1)Vagabond
2)FMA*
*3)Slam Dunk*
_No order from here_:
-Bleach
-SS Soul Eater
-Lost Canvas
-One Piece
-Fairy Tail
-Dragon Ball
-SS
-Naruto


----------



## Crim-san Wolf of Mibu (Jun 30, 2010)

1. FMA
2. One Piece
3. Hellsing
4. Dogs: Bullets & Carnage
5. Tsubassa Chronicles
6. Tactics
7. Trigun/Trigun Maxium
8. hunterXhunter
9. E's
10. Dragonball


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 18, 2010)

One Piece seems like the King


----------



## LifeAspect (Aug 18, 2010)

Nausicaa
ARIA
YKK
Azumanga Daioh
12 Kingdoms (novels)


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2010)

1.Naruto
2.One Piece
3.Fullmetal Alchemist
4.YuYu Hakusho
5.Death Note
6.Bleach
7.Fairy Tale

That's all manga I've ever read...


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

Well since someone bumped this thread and I actually read more than 10 manga now, I'm going to update my old post~ 



Sen said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Naruto (joined here for a reason lol )
> Bleach
> ...



Vaguely in order but it varies often by arc/my current interest:

*Shin Angyo Onshi *- Still probably my favorite manga overall, it was just a brilliant story with beautiful artwork.  I loved so many of the arcs and overall I think it was very good.  I liked the characters and, although the ending made me sad, I still think it was very well done.  Also it was very good at surprising me, right from the very first chapter until the very end.  Sando and Munsu, two of the main characters, are just perfect.  One of the other best aspects was how it had a very good blend of humor with action and mystery.  Great quality all the way through and an epic tale.  

*Pluto*- Stunning artwork, great plot, and an amazing manga, it made me cry more than once.  I loved the mystery aspect too, slowly uncovering the plot as well as the subplot of the main character's past.  Great characterization too and it's definitely one of my overall favorites because the quality is very consistent throughout the manga.  

*One Piece*- My favorite of the big three, it has tons of characters that I love (it's very hard for me to pick my favorite characters since I could list half of the main ones), it has had many moments that moved me (Sanji's past is one of the most moving that I've ever read, so sad and disturbing, definitely unforgettable too), most of the arcs are all so interesting, and overall I think it's one of the best shounen manga that I've read.  

*Kuroshitsuji*- I'm surprised that I loved this so much, but Ciel and Sebastian are just so interesting and adorable, especially with Ciel's random childish moments and Sebastian love for cats.  Although it totally ruins my idea for appropriate pairings ;__;  Since I think that Ciel and Sebastian fit quite well together, although obviously in a deadly way.  I love quite a few of the characters and the plot is pretty interesting, some of the arcs are brilliant as well as compelling.

*Liar Game*- It reminds me a lot of Death Note since two of the main characters are geniuses who come up with crazy plots against each other, except with money on the line.  I'd put Death Note on here but the ending was disappointing to me, but so far Liar Game has just gotten more and more interesting as time goes on.  Plus there are a few other characters that stand out as well, like Nao.  Very thrilling and psychological, with really addicting arcs as the games go on with lots of twists and turns.

*Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan*- A short but very beautiful and tragic manga.  It was extremely touching and it had gorgeous art to match.  

*Full Metal Alchemist*- Very unique and amazing manga, I loved the characters.  Especially the portrayal of female characters, this manga is one of the only ones that I read that really shows them in a strong/awesome light, so that is a huge plus.  In addition, the plot is very interesting and it's overall very well done.

*Naruto*- I include Naruto as one of my favorite manga because it's given me so many favorite arcs/moments, it's made me cry so many times and I've obsessed over some of the great characters in this series.  Admittedly though, there are a lot of parts that annoy me very much, but I think that the good outweighs the bad, especially with the recent arc about Minato and Kushina.  

*Fairy Tail*- I recently started this manga and it reminds me quite a bit of One Piece (although more lighthearted and with more fan service, admittedly two things that make me like it a bit less since I like very dramatic moments as well and I'm not fond of fanservice).  But it also has Erza and Gerard, both of whom I totally adore <3  I've already really enjoyed quite a few of the arcs and I'm hoping that it will continue to improve.

*Hunter x Hunter*- HxH would probably be even higher if it wasn't for the current arc going so downhill imo, but HxH has had some truly great moments.  The York Shin Arc was so addicting that I decided to watch the anime episodes of it.  Wonderful characters, and I love the dynamic between Gon and Killua, as well as the Genei Ryodan.  The only downside is that some of the arcs are much more boring than others, but overall it's definitely interesting. 

Honorable mentions:  *Durarara!! * (if this wasn't just a light novel- there is a manga but it's way too far behind- then I'd list it with my favorites because the story is just so epic.  Shizuo and Izaya are two of my favorite characters out of all anime/manga because they are just so funny and awesome, and I love the dynamic between them, plus other aspects of the plot are very interesting too, definitely one of my favorite stories), *Soul Eater* (I've definitely come to love SE, minus all of the fanservice, but the characters are very interesting and it's one of my favorites at times), *Mirai Nikki* (Probably one of the few manga of this genre- with a yandere main character- that I really enjoy, it has a very disturbing but interesting topic and I can't wait to find out what happens from chapter to chapter), *Bleach* (one of my favorite manga early on and I still really enjoy some of the arcs and characters, although Aizen's overwhelming strength has gotten a bit annoying since it has been going on for so long as well as the fact that it's never really been dramatic enough to make me cry- which I tend to think of as a sign that it's very well done since it moved me to tears lol- but I still enjoy the general story), and *Cardcaptor Sakura* (basically my first manga/anime that I really got into, I love the CLAMP art and the storyline is just adorable, as well as the other themes surrounding it.  Moreover, I seriously love some of the characters that were created).  

There are several others I want to mention too but I'll stop there since it's top 10 and I already listed more as honorable mentions.  There are just so many awesome manga out there


----------

